# Suggestions for emergency kit items?



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*?suggestions for emergency kit items?*

The Eos seems to call for different emergency kit items than my previous, aircooled VWs.
For instance, in my aircooled VWs, a fan belt was super important, partly because you couldn't move without it, and partly because you could change it more easily than explain your location to a tow service on the phone.
I have looked at Red Cross recommendations, but want a more Eos-specific outlook if possible.
What items should I carry in my Eos?
My first thoughts include:
-- can of tire inflator (ie. Fix-A-Flat or other) *BAD--will clog tire pressure sensors inside tires*, should use air compressor or tire "plug" kit
-- first aid kit (the German accessory catalog lists one for Eos VW#000 093 114)
-- warning triangle (German acc. cat., VW#1Y0 093 055 will fit, but *VW#000 093 055 K is perfect fit*)
-- fuses, what types? (althouh when I called my dealer, they acted like I was over-cautious)
-- med. Philips screwdriver (met by the VW screwdriver with jack)
-- med. straight-blade screwdriver (met by the VW screwdriver with jack)
-- star or crank-shaped lug wrench? (is the VW one good enough? seems shaped badly)
-- jumper cables
-- emergency blanket with reflective side
-- flashlight and spare batteries
-- light sticks or flares (flares in storage have ALWAYS made me nervous!)
some of the emergency kit lists included a cell phone (mine just broke), emergency food supplies (starting to run out of room!!), or bag of sand for icy weather!
My _aircooled_ kits would include more tools, hose clamps, electrical tape, oil, brake fluid, and other generic repair supplies (as well as specific such as points) but I don't know what little repairs might even be possible. I suppose if a hose is visibly loose, a clamp would be handy, but with *limited space* I don't want to include _too much_ unnecessary stuff.
Thanks!
William
_Modified by kghia at 9:30 AM 1-8-2007_
modified with proper part#s-- thanks forum!


_Modified by kghia at 4:58 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*

I buy a "construction grade" first aid kit that has the capacity to deal with slightly more serious wounds...it gives you bigger bandages, more burn ointment, etc. It comes in a physically robust air/water tight metal canister to keep everything fresh. I'll try to post some pictures. In addition to that I add a bee sting kit and 3 condoms. 
I also carry a tire plug kit, a good quality 12V compressor, and a monocular.
Here's the versions...they are made by North Safety. I buy the 10 unit in the metal case. I might move up to the 16 unit next time. There's no good pictures on the web so I'll take an interior picture of my own.
http://www.northsafety.com/Tri...=True
Also, always, always have several different types of aspirin/Tylenol/ibuprofen.
Here's a picture. You can see the rubber gasket in the lid of the kit. The dollar bill is for size reference.




















_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:08 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_ but with *limited space* I don't want to include _too much_ unnecessary stuff.


Keep in mind the payload is only 800 lbs and the trunk only has 12 cubic feet of space with the top up.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Keep in mind the payload is only 800 lbs and the trunk only has 12 cubic feet of space with the top up.









I want to prepare for having the top down with most of my emergency kit hopefully.
but, keeping in mind that my kits for my aircooled VWs include star lug wrench, fuses, valve cover gaskets, oil change kits with all washers, points, cap, rotor, condensor, spark plugs, make-a-gasket stuff for high-temp, 7mm-22mm in wrenches and sockets, some cloth covered fuel hose and clamps, wire, crimp connectors & crimper, electrical tape, extra engine tins screws, extra 8mm nuts, oil, brake fluid, a few specialty tools, in organizer boxes and tools in tool-holder spare tire covers in the front of the aircooled VW.
In my defense, I may be a bit of a fanatic, but also I would rather fix a small thing than wait for hours to be trollied home by a tow truck. I just realize that I am at a loss for *most* repairs of the computer-controlled, watercooled car, but I want to be reasonably ready for small problems. (I'll look into a VAG-COM later







)

_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I buy a "construction grade" first aid kit that has the capacity to deal with slightly more serious wounds...it gives you bigger bandages, more burn ointment, etc. It comes in a physically robust air/water tight metal canister to keep everything fresh. I'll try to post some pictures. In addition to that I add a bee sting kit and 3 condoms.
I also carry a tire plug kit, a good quality 12V compressor, and a monocular.









I am a little worried that with the jack, the emergency kit, the electric inflater and all the rest leaves you _no room_ in your trunk! Or do you pull a half-trailer behind with the emergency gear?







I already don't like the placement fo the first-aid kit in the Passat wagen (way in the back) I am in favor of first aid being reachable (like under the dash in the 181)
Someone (sponsor?) posted a picture of a first aid kit tucked into the pass-through fold-down space. This would mean locking it or not having that security for the pass-through of course.
_(edit kghia-- the kit doesn't look as big in the picture next to the $1, but the trunk is still small with ability to be top-down)_
I might put the green Eos first-aid kit up underneath a seat or something. My wife was of the opinion that the under-seat drawers should be lockable to be worth all of the effort. They would make for a handy first-aid storage though.








My Eos is still majority or all-metric right? should I put any metric tools into the car, or is there nothing I should hope to accomplish on the road without specific training and diag. equipment?
I feel that it should have an adjustable crescent wrench, hose clamps, and maybe a die and tap set _(just kidding...I keep that in my shop







)_
I notice that Castrol is still a preferred oil for VWs-- should a carry a quart (or more?) of my oil in the trunk. I have been accused of carrying too much in my aircooled VWs before...
_(...even while someone borrowed basic tools that they weren't carrying.)_
Thanks for all of the advice so far! I am thinking that for first aid I will go with the official kit, and fill it out with more basic (more cloth band-aids & antibasterial for tiny scrapes, don't have to open kit) and more advanced first aid. I also usually carry a few individual packs of pepsid heartburn tablets, because spicy, acidic food sometimes gives me heartburn...speaking of which I need to go cook!








William



_Modified by kghia at 5:54 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_What items should I carry in my Eos?
My first thoughts include:
-- can of tire inflator (ie. Fix-A-Flat or other)
Thanks!
William

William, you should be aware that Fix-A-Flat type products may damage or interfere with the TPMS Sensors located in each wheel. The gunk that they spew out to try to seal the inside of the tire will coat the sensor, especially given that it is located at the base of the valve stem area.








JJ


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_
William, you should be aware that Fix-A-Flat type products may damage or interfere with the TPMS Sensors located in each wheel. The gunk that they spew out to try to seal the inside of the tire will coat the sensor, especially given that it is located at the base of the valve stem area.


so should I just carry a powered-inflator, or a canned inflate-only product, or something?
Or does that just mean to get them somewhere and cleaned quickly if you have to use the Fix-A-Flat?
William


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
What items should I carry in my Eos?

William,
I could possibly be accused of "under" preparing for emergencies, but I find that on todays complex cars, most roadside repairs are not practical.
Apart from very basic repairs like changing a tire, changing a fuse or light bulb, etc. I find I'm pretty much at the mercy of the auto techs.
I carry the following:
*CELL PHONE:* #1 priority
*Flashlight:* small one like a Maglight, or better one of those crank ones that don't need batteries.
*Multitool*: high quality like a Leatherman or Gerber
*First Aid Kit:* Similar to the one Wolfsburger recommends above. I usually go with a soft sided case, they don't protect the contents as well, but they are easier to "squeeze" into nooks and crannies.
*Spare Fuses:* My Honda has a fuse puller and spares in the fuse box, not sure about VW.
*Manufacture supplied tool kit:* Jack, wheel wrench etc.
*Road Flares:* collapsable, reflector style
In the winter I often add the following if travelling out of town, I generally have most of these items in a box that can be transferred from vehicle to vehicle as required. This will not be necessary for our EOS as it will be a seasonal car for us. These items take up considerable extra room.
*Blankets, or Sleeping Bags, Insulated coveralls, etc., *enough to provide 1 for each passenger
*Gloves, toque, boots, etc.: *in case you need to get out to change a tire.
*Emergency Candles*
*Lock de-icer*
A small shovel is probably a good idea if you are in an area prone to snow, but I have to admit I don't carry one.
When we travel any distance, we usually take snacks of some sort along (kids) so I generally don't worry about putting food in an emergency kit.
Kevin








_Modified by just4fun at 8:58 PM 1-7-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 9:03 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (just4fun)*

I think the question "What items should I carry in my vehicle for emergency purposes" is very much a contextual one - you have to look at the environment that you are going to be driving in, and what you will be using the car for.
Kevin is in rural Alberta, in a reasonably small community that is surrounded by sparsely settled farmland. Winter temperatures of -40° (either scale, they match up down there) are not uncommon, and blowing and drifting snow car bury a small car fairly easily. So, his choice of what to carry would be very different than what would be appropriate for William, who is in a milder climate area and a much more densely populated area. Similarly, what Kevin needs to carry in the summer is very different than what he needs in the winter.
For what could generally be classified as 'health and survival', I think that the only really useful items to carry would be a small folded up 'space blanket' (Mylar sheet), a reflective safety vest, and perhaps an automotive first aid kit. In Europe, it is obligatory to carry a first aid kit (the new cars come with one), so, it should not be too difficult to find a kit that fits the Eos and is not expensive. Next time I am at a VW dealer here, I'll have a look at an Eos and see where the designated storage space for the first aid kit is. Usually there is a small recess and a strap somewhere to attach it up and out of the way.
In the category of 'automotive reliability', honest to goodness, unless you plan to carry a diagnostic scan tool and a laptop, there really isn't much point in carrying anything else, because you won't have any way of determining what action to take to rectify your problem. There is no need to carry fuses - any 'mission critical' fuses will already be of the self-resetting type, and any conventional blade fuse that blows will not be mission critical. A small Mag-light is probably a good idea, if for no reason than to help you find that car key when it falls down between the seats. A multi-tool such as a Leatherman is not going to be of much use repairing your own car - first, you won't have replacement parts, second, you won't have a diagnostic scan tool, and third, the Leatherman probably doesn't have Torx bits in it. Lock de-icer is kind of pointless these days - the car has remote unlocking.
In my own car, I carry the following:
*1)* Automotive first aid kit (came with the NAR spec car)
*2)* Warning Triangle
*3)* Reflective vest
*4)* Two Mag-lights - one small with two AA batteries, one monster with 4 D cells
That's really it. If I am going to make a long cross country trip, I also carry a diagnostic scan tool, a Volkswagen Trim Tool, and a small selection of Torx drivers.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Related topic -  Eos OEM Warning Triangle Installation


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

Below is a photo of two types of first aid kits that are for sale at VW dealers in Germany. These are intended as replacements for the kits that came with the car - there are some life-limited items in the kit, for that reason, it has an expiry date on it. When the car goes in for a safety inspection, the contents of the kit have to be up to date. The easiest way to accomplish this is to just buy a new, sealed kit for about USD $11. There is a 'recycle bin' for the old kits - you toss your old kit in the bin, and volunteers take the non-life limited items out, sort them, and donate them to appropriate organizations (e.g. those who provide first aid training courses, etc. for classroom use).
There is a DIN (German Industrial Norm) spec that lays out exactly what has to be in the kit, so, the contents are generic. Some people prefer a soft container, some prefer a hardshell container, so VW sells both - the price is the same either way. I suspect that Richard at OEM Plus could probably get us the exact OEM kit for the Eos, although it may have to be a special order item because of the fact that they have expiry dates - you would want to get a 'fresh' one.

Michael
*First Aid Kits sold at German VW dealers*


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

C'mon folks, you are forgetting the 2 most important items for a convertible - sunblock and sunburn cream


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (owr084)*

credit card, lipstick, and cell phone
should get you there and back


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (just-jean)*

Hands Free Cell Phone please .....


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (mark_d_drake)*

You never know when you are going to need those 3 condoms....lol what a great emergency kit item. I would add that to my emergency kit, but my wife might have some serious questions at that point .







Of course you never know, I might come upon a teenage couple doing it in the field and be able to render emergency aid, or like Mcguyver I might be able to foil a terrorist bomb threat with some condom water balloons. Now, putting some tampons in the emergency kit might be a good idea for a through and through gunshot wound to staunch the bleeding before I get to the hospital. 


_Modified by EosEnthusiastNB at 7:30 AM 1-8-2007_


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Richard
Good point. I don't want to dilute an important thread like this, but sunburn/block remover for leather may help prevent shock too.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ A multi-tool such as a Leatherman is not going to be of much use repairing your own car - first, you won't have replacement parts, second, you won't have a diagnostic scan tool, and third, the Leatherman probably doesn't have Torx bits in it. 

Micheal,
I agree with the majority of what you say above, but would disagree somewhat on your point on the multitool.
Although an argument could be made it is less an "emergency" item and more a "convenience" item, of the items I carry in my vehicle, this is the one that most often comes out of the glove box.
A multi tool is a very compact way to carry a small assortment of handy tools, you can throw it in your glove box and it is out of the way, but there if you need/want it.
At the time I submitted my input I was unaware VW uses torx fasteners exclusively, however newer versions of many multitools now have interchangable driver bits, so torx bits would be available.
As I noted in my post, I do not attempt many repairs on my vehicles, however a few basic tools come in handy from time to time, and I would still recommend a multitool as a handy addition to any glovebox.
On a further note: Between work and personal driving I put on about 75-80K Kilometers a year (45-50K miles), which is less than some professional drivers, but certainly considerably more than most average drivers.
In the past 25 years I have never (touch wood) experienced a mechanical failure that left me on the side of the road, and I have driven a wide range of manufactures and models over the years. I know it could happen, I've come close a couple times, but this a pretty strong testament to the overall reliability of todays vehicles.
The best "emergency tool" at our disposal is routine service and maintenance at a qualified dealership. This will give you odds on favor of not having problems in the first place.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

One comment on the fuse box. I lost the fuse for the Climate Control unit two months ago. Thankfully it was only October which lead to a freezing ride but very little fogging of the windshield. If I lose that fuse this month, the car is stranded.
So my Eos emergency kit would include a replacement fuse and puller. YMMV


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_First aid kit (the German accessory catalog lists one for Eos VW#000 093 114)


We've got ONE in stock...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_credit card, lipstick, and cell phone
should get you there and back









Throw in the sunscreen and burn cream, and this is probably adequate in most cases.
Personally, I'd substitute chapstick for the lipstick though.
Kevin


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
so should I just carry a powered-inflator, or a canned inflate-only product, or something?
Or does that just mean to get them somewhere and cleaned quickly if you have to use the Fix-A-Flat?
William

William,
Getting them cleaned would involve taking the wheel off the car and the tire off the wheel, and then cleaning the gunk off of the unit. It may be a case of the solvents that would be required possibly being pretty bad for the unit too. I'm just guessing, but that's what it seems like to me. Considering that the flat doesn't usually happen at the most convenient time or spot where it would be quick and easy to take it to a tire shop, it doesn't seem worth the trouble or risk to use the Fix-A-Flat type products.
I would stick with the inflate only products, or just keep an eye on the spare to ensure that it is serviceable if you should need it given the premium on trunk space and the extent of the kit that you are proposing to carry.








JJ


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_So my Eos emergency kit would include a replacement fuse and puller.

I am going to hazard a guess that your Eos already comes with a fuse puller. The last couple of Golfs and Jettas that I purchased came with fuse pullers, and so did my Phaeton. If an important fuse blows (e.g. defrost fan), you can just remove an unimportant one (e.g. radio) and transfer it.
I'm not sure where the fuse panel is in the Eos - the owner manual would probably show the fuse panel location. The owner manual also contains a detailed (full text, not pictograms) description of what fuses are in what slots. 
Michael
*Phaeton Fuse Panel* (Forward Cabin Panel)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emergency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EosEnthusiastNB* »_You never know when you are going to need those 3 condoms...

I can tell you a funny story about first aid kits and condoms. This happened about 20 years ago, when I was flying humanitarian relief in the Angolan civil war. The aircraft had a monster medical kit in it (about 300 pounds of supplies for treating war injuries), plus a whole bunch of stretchers, stuff like that. We usually had physicians, surgeons, and nurses on board as passengers, thus the plane was pretty well equipped for caring for sick or wounded people - we medivac'ed folks out practically every day. Anyway, despite the fact that the plane was basically a 'flying ambulance', aviation law still required that the plane carry a dinky little first aid kit (similar to the VW one) up on the flight deck, as that is part of the required safety equipment on every plane.
Well - the plane had been in Africa for 'a while', and the engineers just dumped the contents of the tiny little kit in the garbage when it time-expired, and put the box back. So, some wise-ass copilot filled the box up with condoms and little miniature airline liquor bottles, then closed the box up. One day, an inspector from the airworthiness authority in Europe (where the plane was registered) came to make a compliance inspection, and he just about lost all bowel control when he opened up the 'official' first aid kit. It took a whole lot of talking to convince him that the 300 pounds of medical and surgical supplies in the back should be sufficient in case a passenger cut their finger whilst enroute...








Michael


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

I didn't see a fuse puller in either fuse box. Doesn't mean it isn't there...just means I didn't see it. No reference to one in the manual.
There are at least two, and apparently three fuse boxes. One is in the dash panel closest to the left door in the North American model, with access only from the exterior of the car when the door is open. (i.e. it faces outward). Don't know if it's on the driver's side in right-hand drive vehicles. The second is under the hood beside the battery, with easy access. Apparently that's the "upper" fuse box; there's also a "lower" fuse box. I have no idea where it is - the fuse section in the manual doesn't give a location. Perhaps it's below the "upper" box but if it is it would take at least a screwdriver to get access. Since the lower box is the only one that contains a fuse for the DSG I'm pretty sure it exists...assuming the manual is correct.
Lots of room for spare fuses in the boxes...a quick count showed that there were no spares in either box.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_There are at least two, and apparently three fuse boxes...

This is the latest trend in efficient vehicle construction - rather than having really long runs of multiple wires back to a single fuse panel, manufactures are using two panels in each vehicle. It makes the vehicles lighter and reduces construction costs (copper costs a fortune now).
Normally, one of the three fuse panels will contain nothing but relays and 'self-resetting' thermal fuses. This panel will usually be buried somewhere that it not easily accessible. The main panel that has the replaceable blade-type fuses will always be easily accessible.
Michael


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

It's an emergency! Get me three bottles of scotch, and two female nurses STAT!


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

I've still got a lump in my throat thinking of the fuse blowing for the DSG at speed, pass me that scotch, and maybe just a little nurse.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (neweosowner)*

well, I think that I am going to try to figure out what sort of fuses to carry if there aren't any spares included (why are they being cheap with the Eos? My wife's Passat wagon came with a first aid kit!)
Feels like when cut-rate companies sell the Bosch 009 without points/rotor/etc to make it seem cheaper in their ads.
I wouldn't want climate control being out with no recourse (heck, if it just takes a fuse...)
Are there any bulbs that can be changed easily? You don't get ticketed usually if you can replace whatever taillight, etc right then. Of course, the LED lights are probably OK.
William


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_I've still got a lump in my throat thinking of the fuse blowing for the DSG at speed...

Do we know what the fuse for the DSG does? Is it possible that it might simply be the fuse for the DSG control buttons on the wheel? Normally mission-critical components such as engines, transmissions, etc. are designed with some kind of 'fall back' or 'limp-home' feature so that if full capability is lost due to a failure of some kind, the vehicle still functions.
If the fuse is only for the buttons on the steering wheel, I don't think any functionality would be lost, other than the ability to use the buttons.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I just saw this and thought of all the convertible owners of the world. Its a legitimate concern, and I'm surprised it was not mentioned earlier.

http://jalopnik.com/cars/novel...2.php 










_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 3:51 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: dont forget the rubbers!*

The first aid / emergency kit in each of our vehicles (one of which is a Mercedes convertible, so i am aware of the trunk space issue) contains the following:
- 1 flashlight, a big solid heavy one, with known-good batteries.
- 1 of those 'life hammer' window smasher seat-belt cutter thingies (easily accessible in the pass. cabin)
- various bandages and whatnot
- blanket (we got some of those thin airline style ones (there thin, and only okay, but they fold up relatively small))
- reflective triangle
- spare fuses (2 of each rating as per the car)
- duct tape
- cell phone 12v (ciggy lighter plug type) charger
that, plus what the car comes with, like, the jack, lug wrench, spare tyre, etc...


_Modified by VWguy2004 at 4:59 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (Canadian Lurker)*

Where can I get a VW air compressor, like I saw in the center-of-tire toolkits from Europe?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...02613
(further down there are pics with the foam disc in the middle of tire; US can't position there tire this way apparently, but I'd still like some of these tools)
Since I can't use Fix-A-Flat w/o ruining the sensors, I need an air compressor-- it might as well be a VW part too!








Thanks,
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
In my own car, I carry the following:
*1)* Automotive first aid kit (came with the NAR spec car)
*2)* Warning Triangle
*3)* Reflective vest
*4)* Two Mag-lights - one small with two AA batteries, one monster with 4 D cells
That's really it. If I am going to make a long cross country trip, I also carry a diagnostic scan tool, a Volkswagen Trim Tool, and a small selection of Torx drivers.
Michael

What size torx drivers do you carry? I have bought several Craftsman screwdriver sets (sets go on big sales) for my other VWs, and I always get a few torx drivers, and extra screwdrivers that just go into my home toolsbox and stay there.
If nothing else, I would like to *be able* to change my oil, just for a matter of pride and preparedness.
I will probably go to the dealership for the first few services anyway, and then _maybe_ change to my wife's mechanic (or not).
William


_Modified by kghia at 12:29 PM 1-21-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_What size torx drivers do you carry?

Hi William:
Offhand, I can't remember the sizes, and I am in Switzerland at this moment, whilst the car is back in Canada.
There are three different Torx sizes that will suffice for about 90% of the fasteners on any VW product. I am pretty sure that 20 and 25 are two of them, I can't for the life of me remember the third. Perhaps one of our forum members who is a VW technician can help out with the answer.
Michael


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

May I suggest perhaps it's T30 as well? I have to used that while I installed my roof module.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I realized that we are getting off topic in a different thread, talking about VW OEM fire extinguishers

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
You mean your car doesn't come with one?







In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher. 
Michael

and bulb kits
well, *MY* cars have fire extinguishers (each). I did have the fuel line come loose in a 70 Ghia, but the extinguisher wasn't needed, although in my hand as I ran around back (fitting came loose from carb) You make me jealous for a VW one though!
Lots of people on the KGCNA lists recommend *halon gas extinguishers*, as they don't create a mess afterward, nor corrode wires and get in generator/alternator, etc.
Halon gas extinguishers are around $60-150 or more instead of $10-20 at local auto store, although several people sell quality custom billet or powdercoated ones you can get filled/refilled.($60-90 unfilled)
I have put out two small fires-- once my wife's Oldsmobile had an oil line under the hood come loose and oil burst into flame when we raised the hood, and once when I used starter fluid in the air filter of a motorcycle (not supposed to). Both were minor due to the extinguisher.
I NEVER mess with fuel pumps/hoses,etc without a shop extinguisher nearby.
hmmm...I picture myself carrying that VAG-COM around in the trunk (I _really_ need to find a cheap tablet PC for the car)
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:50 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (kghia)*

Hi William:
Halon is fine for fighting fires in an enclosed area (aircraft cabin, cabin of auto, indoors) but it is very poor for fighting class A (paper, fabrics, etc.) or class B (liquid) fires in an outdoor environment - the stuff disperses too quickly.
A dry powder extinguisher (Conventional Class A & B extinguisher) might be a better choice for a vehicle other than a racing vehicle, simply because of the fairly high probability that you will be using it outdoors, not only in the cabin.
In my line of work, we have halon extinguishers inside the aircraft cabin, but all the extinguishers mounted on the ground service vehicles (tugs, fuel trucks, etc.) and around the ramp areas are dry powder. 
Michael


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: ?suggestions for emergency kit items? (kghia)*

I do have a box that contains not only a full emergency kit, plus window cleaner, paper towels, a blanket, a sheet, toilet paper, etc. but the thing that came in the handiest a few years back was *A VACUUM CLEANER*!!! 
Some punk kids blew out the driver side windows of my then brand new Jetta at the Menlo Park Mall in NJ. I had shards of glass all over the place, esp.on the leather seats. It took over 3 hours for the NJ police to get to me, so in the meantime, I took out the vacuum cleaner and cleaned every rotten piece of glass in the car and dumped it on the lawn. By the time they got there, they asked me where all the glass was and I showed them what I did. They were amazed! The inside of my car was 90% cleaned up and I was able to sit on the seat without fear of damage to me or the seat.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

OK, now my Eos has Torx drivers. A rustle through the house toolbox netted a bunch that I never used from Craftsman sets: 1 T27, 2 T25, 2 T20, 3 T15 !!, and a T10
So now the Eos and my wife's Passat will both be equipped with Torx. I just need that T30 now...
I still need fuse assortments (although the bulb kit(haven't bought yet) has a couple of fuses) and that *VW air compressor* so I can move the Fix-A-Flat to another car!
My emergency kit now has:
VW First Aid kit
VW screwdriver, lug wrench, jack
VW warning triangle in holder !
VW warning vest on the way...
LED flashlight is in coat, but I am thinking of giving Eos its own
Torx drivers
fire extinguisher (std from local stores)
cable ties ("zip ties")
car phone charger
booster cables
Rain-Ex
quad-box Gear Wrenches (impulse buy







maybe need to move to other VWs)
shoptowels
microfiber cloths, use to clean,dry,etc
small thin blanket, in back seat now
emergency alert whistle with temp, more for camping
electrical tape (OK, maybe '07 electronics will be beyond my repair, but I _had_ to throw it in)
Rain-Ex washer fluid, really should be in garage
tire pressure gauge, in glovebox
gloves, in coat
I would carry a Bentley manual if it didn't require my laptop be present.








I think I'm going to add a quart or two of oil and some unopened brake fluid, and some light sticks (flares in trunk make me nervous)
...and then maybe _a tiny mechanic in coveralls_.















William
PS. did I mention that I have had spare points & condensor for others before? (ppl who didn't keep as good maint. as I do). I _really am_ holding back.


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*

Jeez kghia,
do you have any room left in the trunk after all that?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*

I'm not pickin' on ya, but I just gotta ask.... Is there any room left for you and your beloved?








Kevin


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
I would carry a Bentley manual if it didn't require my laptop be present.










Well, if you got your own VAG-COM tool, then you would have an additonal reason to carry the laptop. And if you had ETKA, that would be a third...


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emergency kit items? (irbrenda)*

Had some "smarter" kids that stole my son's radio. They knocked out a rear window so they wouldn't have to sit on the glass while stealing the radio. But it took them so long that a neighbor who saw them had the police there before they finished.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (chocoholic_too)*

A smaller extinguisher would help (esp if it moved under passenger feet)
The first aid kit is tucked into the pass-thru between the seats.
The VW jack and drivers are in their "special" foam box, and the rest is in a cardboard box about twice that size, with the drivers & ties in a dollar-store plastic, divided plastic box (in the cardboard box) of which I have several, one in each VW (although this one has only begun and has less clamps, screws, nuts, and electrical crimp-ends)
_Actually, the fire extinguisher and the roll of shop towels *do* stick out the top of the box, and the fireextinguisher has to lean to pout the trunk-divider down-- that could use a change._
The spreadsheet with my MPG and maintenance logs, etc is on my computer and a USB drive.







and a printout in the glovebox
("its funny because its true")
FYI, I got 32.4 mpg first, and then have gotten 25-26.+ mpg since (prob. because of "spirited" driving that equals city mileage on average)
I also carry some of those travel packs of Kleenex (wiping your nose on the seat only passes in a truck







)
and I added an extra roll of chapstick, in case I don't have it in my pocket or coat.
I do draw a line though-- even in the aircooled VWs, I leave the clutch alignment tool and the wheel puller at home.









But *anything* I can do in 1/3 the time it take the (faster*) AAA trucks to find me, I'd rather just be back safe on the road._*the fastest AAA has been ~1hr, slowest ~5 hrs._
William
"need wood trim for those _knock on wood_ moments."










_Modified by kghia at 8:22 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (neweosowner)*

I checked inside the fuse box located on the left of the instrument panel and found a fuse puller!
Little tiny numbers list it as VW part #8D0 941 802. There didn't seem to be any fuses not inserted as if in use.(but lots of empty spaces)
The fuse puller is white, and is held on the inside of the cover itself. I will email a picture to Michael to host.
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_I realized that we are getting off topic in a different thread, talking about VW OEM fire extinguishers
and bulb kits
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...25916


I ordered this bulb kit, and the dealer said 1 week now-- it has to come from Toronto!
Although now I have gone and ordered H7 Osram/Sylvania Silverstar bulbs, so I guess I dont need spares of those anyway. I'd still like to hold everthing in a kit, but if anybody makes it to Greensboro to GoodOleVolks meeting some time, *I can have extra bulbs to get rid of* at a lower price.
*Still need a blue VW air compressor though*-- a trade?
Does anybody know the VW part for the compressor?
Even could take the brand new bulb from the kit (I _will_ use latex or nitrile glove to handle them--no oils from hands)
William
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

Michael, do you know if ETKA lists an equiv. of the Phaeton fire extinguisher, or will I just have to order a Phaeton one for my Eos?
In-Cabin Fire Extinguisher
The Phaeton fire extinguisher is part is #3D0 860 277
Also, do you know a part number for the VW air compressor?
I really need to get a replacement for the Fix-A-Flat which I can't use (b/c of tire pressure sensors)
A bulb kit and can of wax spray are now at my dealership waiting for me








BTW, they said that rear winter gummi/rubber mats for the Passat would be _returnable_ if I ordered them, saw them at the dealrship and changed my mind, so I might order those to see if they would fit the back of the Eos. If anybody else does this, post how it turned out!
Michael, I also saw where you said that you were not impressed with the Bentley CD itself-- did you mean just the printing of the CD, or that you recommend the subscription service?
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*

I got my bulb kit today!! (along with VW wax spray; just give the dealership the part#'s!)
It is a lot smaller than it looks in the pictures (thankfully)
I also asked about the fire extinguisher-- they found it in the system, but it isn't even in North America, so I might have to pay for Red Flag ordering, where they grab it off the line.
Plus, it lists at *$230*!








I think I am just about set now-- I just need a part# for the *VW air compressor*.
Michael, anyone in Europe-- can you see a part# on that? I am currently carrying Fix-A-Flat, which I have been told _I shouldn't use_
William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*

OK, I got a reply from Michael in this thread, as well as help with ETKA screenshots from Richard/owr084
The VW air compressor is #8P0 012 615A
but my dealer quotes me *$186.00*








They couldn't find the wheel insert (toolbox for vehicles with breakdown set) in the system, but ETKA lists the part# 1Q0 012 109







*sigh* Unless someone (?OEMpl.us) sources the air compressor much more cheaply (or justifies the price) then I guess I will have to settle for an AutoZone air compressor in my emergency kit.
William
_ps. I am going to go back to the first post, and edit it with part#'s found relating to emergency kit items_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*

Yeah $186 is simply way out of line for a 12 volt air compressor. Most of the 12 volt compressors you find at Wal-Mart and auto supply stores are so low in quality, and so noisy that it should be illegal to sell them, and you wonder if they are even going to work when you plug it in the first time. This is the kind of plastic cased junk I'm talking about.









For $30 I got a reasonable quality (for what it is) 12 volt compressor made by MaxxPress. Its the '1000' model.








Not bad, fills a passenger car tire quickly, and pretty quiet when it runs. Its a good alternative to the plastic cased junk you find most everywhere. Even comes with a nice carrying/storage case.
There is a more powerful '2000' model, its not worth the extra cost unless you have a Winnebago.
http://www.fusiontank.com/inde...6fedb
This is what a $155 air compressor looks like. Its an oil lube compressor with a cast iron cylinder that weighs about 60 pounds. For $186, you're going to have to do better than this.












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:54 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_The VW air compressor is #8P0 012 615A but my dealer quotes me *$186.00*

Hi William:
The high price is because the OEM spec air compressor is made in the EC (the Euro currency zone), and the US dollar is absolutely in the gutter at this moment when compared to other currencies, especially the Euro.
Had you priced that part out a few years ago (for example, prior to March of 2003), it probably would have cost about USD $110.00, even though its price in Euros has not changed.
Michael


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (PanEuropean)*

only $110 ? what a steal !








no seriously, I can understand that there is a VW _sticker_ on it, and that it comes in blue, and it looks like it is in a *metal case*,
but STILL, that is a horrible price unless it has an internal battery & outlets on it, jumper cables, etc.
(My Beetle, w/o a 12v outlet, is carrying a compressor that hold a charge, has outlets, etc, for ~$50)
William


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: ?suggestions for emegency kit items? (kghia)*

Victorinox has come out with a nifty emergency tool, there a choppy video on their website demonstrating it...
http://www.victorinox.ch/index...ang=E


----------

